# Pls consider adopting from Newark, NJ!!!



## petluvr4u (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello all! The Associated Humane society in Newark, NJ is in desperate need for foster care and adoption! Newark was hit hard by the recession and many people have left their pets due to their homes being foreclosed....they are wonderful pets and already domesticated, they just need good homes and loving owners again! here's the news story! please help! http://www.iheartmusic.com/cc-commo...tml?loc=4&pimg=&count=1/?cmp=sa_petsabandoned


----------

